# Sneakers: Shoeheads come in!



## goose (Mar 12, 2009)

The subject of this thread is pretty self explanatory. I do not have any affiliation to any of the companies in the following pictures, I just happen to collect their sneakers. Thanks for your time and enjoy!

(please excuse the inconsistency of watermarks/tagging as I post on a number of forums with various names)
















































-M1ke


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

nice photos. im out of the game now but heres one =)






nikon d60 + 50mm 1.4


----------



## goose (Mar 23, 2009)

niceee [= thanks for sharing!




-Mike


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 25, 2009)

one more.


----------



## jeroen (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## Daki_One (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## goose (Apr 12, 2009)

^ thanks for the contributions everyone!! a couple more from me...


----------



## Daki_One (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## amkphotography (May 21, 2009)

My friend's converse.


----------



## xjoycex (Jun 1, 2009)

*splatters & hunters*


----------



## xjoycex (Jun 1, 2009)

*purple pigeons*


----------



## emiirei (Aug 9, 2009)

My first single shot HDR picture of my friend's shoes.


----------



## Daki_One (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## PatrickCheung (Aug 17, 2009)

:O more heat is needed (not saying my kicks are heat)


----------



## Ganoderma (Aug 23, 2009)

i really like red snede  cool contrasts.

not so clear and artisitc, but interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Daki_One (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## javier (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## lovely_srivastava (Sep 24, 2009)

goose said:


> The subject of this thread is pretty self explanatory. I do not have any affiliation to any of the companies in the following pictures, I just happen to collect their sneakers. Thanks for your time and enjoy!
> 
> (please excuse the inconsistency of watermarks/tagging as I post on a number of forums with various names)
> 
> ...



excellent dear


----------



## AtlPikMan (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyL (Oct 14, 2009)

xjoycex said:


> *purple pigeons*



Looks good! Nice shoes.

And some from me,


----------



## jeroen (Oct 14, 2009)

My Asics after running 12 kilometers through the woods. It felt like running through heaven.


----------



## javier (Oct 14, 2009)

AtlPikMan said:


>



This one is cool.


----------



## javier (Oct 14, 2009)




----------

